# Squadron/Signal P.O.P. book spinner?



## Capt. Vick (May 24, 2021)

Hey guys,

Just a wee request from ol' Capt. Vick, if you're out and about and happen to spy a Squadron/Signal, point of purchase, book spinner for sale, can drop a line to me? (Or if you happen to know the original manufacturer, let me know will ya?)

I just think it would be a cool addition to my book room/non-building model kit/micro aviation museum and might even free up some book shelf space.

Thank you and stay safe!


----------

